# Elderly mice barbering until they bleed



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I have a couple elderly does and over the last week or so, the fur on the smaller one's face became sparse and scabby. None of my mice have mites or lice since I bake the bedding to prevent another infestation. The bigger of the two sisters barbers the other one until she squeaks in pain. I've had them separated on and off since the middle of yesterday, hoping some time alone would correct the behavior but they both get very depressed, seemingly, and only sit in one spot. When I put them back together, they popcorn and nuzzle with one another. I have younger mice, but this pair is quite frail and might get hurt. Any advice?


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

sorry to seem repetitive, but make sure 100% that they do not have some form of infection/parasite.

If it is solely barbering, I suggest separating the does and placing them individually with other younger does. Try to place the smaller doe with younger mice. This will resolve their loneliness, as they will become attached to the other mice. The barbering will be resolved hopefully because the younger mice will be more durable and mobile to avoid the dominant old mouse.

Good luck!


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks! Blizzard has actually stopped picking on Pixie, her cagemate, for now at least. I'm still keeping an eye out in case of any parasites though.


----------

